# Delica man



## Deleted member 83565 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi all lets get out there


----------



## Makzine (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Forresbroons (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Beemer (Sep 10, 2019)

DELICA MAN said:


> Hi all lets get out there



Hi Delica Man.. and what van do you have?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 10, 2019)

Beemer said:


> Hi Delica Man.. and what van do you have?



Welcome. Delicla Man.
Have fun and adventures.
We already have Delicia  Girl as a member.
Are you by any chance related ?
Or has Colette undergone Transit.. Ion ?


----------



## Herman (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome, I have a soft spot for Delica's


----------



## jeanette (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------

